# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Limpeza dos Vidros UV das lampadas

## Julio Macieira

Venenosa ou não eis a questão a votação.

Para nos ajudar a reflectir neste "importante assunto" anexo parte de um texto da Reefkiping que poderá ser lido integralmente em: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-0...ture/index.htm




> Issues of water clarity and turbidity instead are grossly underestimated in my opinion. You can test for and quantify this with your systems easily - read on. In all my travels, and for all the aquariums I've seen through the years, it still surprises me to see expensive lighting systems trying to punch light though dirty lamps with water spots on them, through lenses and glass or acrylic covers with dust and salt creep, or simply through turbid or unclear water. Problems with turbidity specifically are relatively uncommon; few tanks actually have regular and persistent problems with suspended particulate matter. For those that do, know that it is a severe impediment to the penetration of light at depth. By comparison, we can look to some of the thorough research done on UV sterilizers to determine their efficacy (it is critical to pump only highly polished water through these units if they are to be effective at all). A pervasive problem that aquarists commonly face is water clarity, or discoloration to the water. How many hobbyists would you guess use ozone full-time to maintain optimal water clarity? How many aquarists change small amounts of carbon weekly instead of monthly (to prevent light shock or stress)? Some folks use no chemical media or ozone at all! I'm not saying that you need carbon or ozone to maintain optimum water clarity, but short of large and frequent water changes, there really is no practical alternative. Although your water may not look particularly yellow or discolored, rest assured that even a slight discoloration after a few weeks can reduce the penetration of light. If you have any doubts, just buy or borrow a lux meter and take a reading before and after an application of ozone or carbon. Its ironic that many aquarists spend so much money on fixtures, lamps and electricity, yet fail to keep up with simple maintenance tasks to maximize the use of light produced!
> 
> The issue of cleaning lamps, lenses and tank covers should be similarly obvious. Yet, in our busy lives, we often forget to faithfully maintain these, and subsequently handicap our light systems and photosynthetic creatures. I promise you that the reduction of light from any of the above mentioned obstructions is a far greater issue than the often subtle differences between a few months of age on a lamp due for replacement or even the choice between similar colors/brands of many bulbs. If you want to get the most "bang for your buck" with aquarium lighting, focus on maintaining your hardware and worry less over the search for magical lamps and measurements. Clean all lamps and lenses weekly for best results and minimal disturbance or shock to the illuminated organisms.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

As minhas lampadas estao a 30 centimetros acima da agua e portanto e raro ser necessario limpa-las, mas la de vez em quando meu Cirrhilabrus da um pulo eu as limpo imediatamente.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Limpo as minhas quase todos os dias. Dado nao ter sump e ter necessidade de ter bastante movimento de agua á superficie (saltam sempre uns salpicos para a lampada), e as hqi´s a 20cm da agua, tenho que as limpar praticamente diariamente.

Nao custa nada, e pelos vistos só é benefico  :Wink:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois, na realidade eu confesso.

Limpo as minhas todas as semanas, mas em verdade devia as limpar mais vezes. Pois estao a 20cm da agua e sujam-se mesmo muito.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Dica

Para limpar os vidros das iluminária devemos usar uma mistura de agua com vinagre, para evitarmos assim que os vidros fiquem embaciados.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

A limpeza da lâmpada deve ser feita da seguinte maneira:
Esponja bem macia com detergente, passando por toda a lâmpada; lembrar é claro de que não se deve limpar os terminais da mesma. Se os terninais da lâmpada estiverem oxidadas, fazer uma limpeza com palha de aço.
Ao término da limpeza com a esponja, deve-se retirar o sabão da lâmpada com um pano molhado até retirar todo o sabão; após este procedimento, pegar uma flanela e molha-la com álcool passando por toda a sua extensão. Este procedimento é para secar rapidamente o envolucro de quartzo.
Particularmente este procedimento deve ser feito 1 vêz ao mês.

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva, gente

As lampadas (T5) limpo uma vez por mes e o reflector do mesmo idem. Quanto ao vidro da Hqi 1-2 vezes por mes( a lampada em si nunca). A Hqi é a parte da iluminação que sofre mais com os salpicos.
Como agente de limpeza uso agua e guardanapos.

Abraço
Ze

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Oliveira




> Como agente de limpeza uso agua e guardanapos


Se deitares um pouco de vinagre na agua os vidros ficam mais cristalinos e menos embaciados.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Utilizo àgua oxigeneda e guardanapos de papel. Depois de seco, volto a passar gardanapo seco.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## André Nunes

a minha iluminaria nao é de vidro. é de acrilico. passo so por água e o sal disfaz-se. mas raramente o faço...

----------


## diana teixeira

A iluminaria que tenho não tem vidro porque uso armaduras com IP elevado.
Limpo as lampadas uma vez por semana com um pano pouco húmido.

----------

